# Bass Blockers - How to wire them up?



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

I am thinking about adding some bass blockers to my system. I just installed my Blaupunkt Tampa Bay headunit to my Non-Monsoon system. I can tell that the stock speakers can't handle all the bass I am giving them (since I have subs).
Would it be possible to just resolder my Metra wiring harness adapter, but when I rewire it, just add the bass blockers inline?
How exactly do you add bass blockers to your speakers?
I'm thinking that you just add the bass blocker in line with the positive wire of each speaker.


_Modified by user name unknown at 8:51 PM 3-30-2004_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*

Yup in line with the speaker. You don't have to wire it in the harness. Just add them to the positive lead by the speaker.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (Non_Affiliated)*

I don't want to take the door panels off. It would be easier for me to just add them in line at the wiring harness.
Is that ok to do? Will it make the bass blockers not work as good?


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*

on a side note, most bass blockers are only a -6db slope oh yeah, i have a box of them that ive removed from vehicles if you want some










_Modified by phd-12v at 10:44 PM 3-30-2004_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (phd-12v)*

John it shouldn't effect it, just usally cramped behind the Deck usally.
Also to add to phd, bass Blockers are usally just a Bi-polar capacitor.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (Non_Affiliated)*

So, that means I could just buy come bi-polar caps at radio shack then? I would have to find out exactly what kind first though.


----------



## Suicidal Hamster (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*

you need to put them behind the speaker.. if you have looked at the instructions (if it came with it) it says that the bass blocker should be as close to the speaker as possiable. i hope this helps


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (Suicidal Hamster NH)*

No, I didn't buy them yet. The reason I wanted to put them right at the wiring harness behind the radio is because that is where I can access it the easiest. It would be much harder for me to install them at the speakers.
I guess if they need to be installed as close to the speakers as possible, then I'm probably not gonna do it.


----------



## Suicidal Hamster (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_No, I didn't buy them yet. The reason I wanted to put them right at the wiring harness behind the radio is because that is where I can access it the easiest. It would be much harder for me to install them at the speakers.
I guess if they need to be installed as close to the speakers as possible, then I'm probably not gonna do it.

another way you can do it is if you have an alpine head deck like me, or i believe some other head decks also.... they have bass blockers built into the cd player... read your manual a little bit and if that dosent work, you can always go out and do what i just did.... buy an amp and get rid of the bass that way


----------



## thewolf (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*

the closer the blockers are to the speaker the better so i would take the door panels off


----------



## thatvan (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (phd-12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phd-12v* »_on a side note, most bass blockers are only a -6db slope oh yeah, i have a box of them that ive removed from vehicles if you want some










_Modified by phd-12v at 10:44 PM 3-30-2004_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif these wont do very much for you. its not to hard to build your own 12db crossovers.


----------



## Realtech (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (thewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thewolf* »_the closer the blockers are to the speaker the better so i would take the door panels off


it's OK to put 'em behind the deck. I challenge anyone to hear the difference on a 6db/octave crossover. The makers of "Bass -Blockers" tell people to install them behind the speaker so that the the cust's will pay a pro to install them. This generates more labor for the retailers. Radio shack non-polarized capacitors work fine. There's no reason to pay $10 a pair for caps.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (Realtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Realtech* »_
it's OK to put 'em behind the deck. I challenge anyone to hear the difference on a 6db/octave crossover. The makers of "Bass -Blockers" tell people to install them behind the speaker so that the the cust's will pay a pro to install them. This generates more labor for the retailers. Radio shack non-polarized capacitors work fine. There's no reason to pay $10 a pair for caps.











lol, thank you for posting this. it doesn't matter where in the line the bass blockers are. a bass blocker is a passive x-over, similar to what comes with components. you can run any length of wire from the x-over to the speaker and won't notice any difference, AS LONG AS you increase the wire size to prevent voltage drops over long runs. the $2 capacitors from radio shack work very well, as i've installed a well over 40 of them. you want a non-polarized 50 volt or greater capacitor. although i have used 35 volt ones without any problems. just to give you an idea, here's a brief table to calculate the x-over point for a 4 ohm speaker:
80 hz = 500 uF
100 hz = 400 uF
130 hz = 300 uF
200 hz = 200 uF
if the speakers are 2 ohms, multiply the capacitor uF rating by 2. if the speakers are 8 ohms, divide by 2.
i can hear a difference between a 6 dB and a 12 dB slope, but i am assuming you meant hear a difference between 2 different devices with the same x-over point and slope.
if you want to make a 12 dB per octave passive x-over, you need to add a coil to the mix. the capacitor is hooked up inline like normal, and the coil is put one end to the positive wire AFTER the cap and before the speaker (duh) and the other end is connected to the negative speaker wire. the coil/inductor has to be high quality with a DCR < 1 ohm. i'm not gonna post a table of those specs, cause it'll take too much time. if you want me to tell you what you need, tell me where you want it x-overed at and i'll let you know


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*

OK, here is what I need to be done.
I have my Blaupunkt Tampa Bay headunit hooked up to my Non-Monsoon system. The problem I am having is that the Blaupunkt headunit is sending too much bass to the rear stock speakers. All of the other speakers are fine.
All I would need to do is hook up bass blockers on the right and left rear speaker leads at the headunit.
Now, the question is. What size caps do you recommend I get from RadioShack? I don't know too much about the Hz thing. So, I am a little confused.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*

?


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_?


http://www.radioshack.com/prod...D1018

that should work for you.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (2.ohh)*

thanks


----------



## JEEP VS GTI (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*

ok, sorry to jump in on this, but if i have a monsoon system, can i add the blockers by the amp in the rear? before the amp would prolly be better, right? thanks


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (2.ohh)*

OK, so lets say I install the ones you recommended.
470 uF
From the diagram above, it looks like at 400 uF I will = 100Hz.
Now can someone tell me exactly what the 100Hz means? Does that mean all frequencies 100Hz and below are going to be filtered out?


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Bass Blockers - How to wire them up? (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_OK, so lets say I install the ones you recommended.
470 uF
From the diagram above, it looks like at 400 uF I will = 100Hz.
Now can someone tell me exactly what the 100Hz means? Does that mean all frequencies 100Hz and below are going to be filtered out?

it means that at 50 hz the sound will be 6 dB's less than before. at 25 hz it will be 12 dB's less. this translates into less bass going to your speakers. hook up 1 to one side and leave the other as it is. play just those speakers and listen to the difference.


----------

